# Late 30's Elgin extreme makeover.



## sandmangts

I found a 1936-38 Elgin that was in quite poor condition so I figured it would be a good frame for me to learn to braze on. I figured if I screwed it up I had nothing to lose. Anyway here is how it started:





I learned to braze by watching Youtube. I saw some folks using these crappy bolt on adaptors to put cantilever or disk brakes on vintage frames and I thought I could do better. Then I decided I wanted modern gearing and modern front suspension. So here are the steps I took after sand blasting. 
1. Cut out the old chainstay brace. 
2. Cold set the frame to 135mm rear wheel spacing. 
3 Re-align the frame.
4. Braze in a new chainstay brace. 
5. Braze on a disk brake mount using an old hub and rotor and disc caliper as a jig. 
6. Braze on cable guides. 
7. Turn down a headset to fit the headtube. 
8. Mill a TruVativ BB adaptor to fit the BB shell so I can run a moderm bottom bracket. 
9. Fill pits and low spots with hot brass. 
10. Reinforce the rear end with dropout braces. 
11. Reinforce all the welds. 
12. Primer and paint. 
13. Acid etch custom headbadge.
14. Assemble.
15. Ride it until it breaks. 

Oh and I forgot, flatten and trim the drop tabs and fashion the right one into a derailler hanger using a tap and die set. 

Here is what I ended up with. I have been riding it hard for about 2 weeks. It weighs in at just under 35 pounds and it rides beautifully.


----------



## frankster41

Very nice rider. Looks good!!!


----------



## oquinn

*That is bad ass*

thumbs up.Really cool.


----------



## bricycle

not a fan of updates...but that is KOOL!!!!!


----------



## jpromo

Now that's how you do a klunker! Nice work. Perfect way to resurrect a bare, neglected frame.


----------



## aggiechad2005

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bikewhorder

Its cool but I think it needs a tank, I've yet to see anyone put a tank on a clunker.


----------



## aggiechad2005

bikewhorder said:


> Its cool but I think it needs a tank, I've yet to see anyone put a tank on a clunker.




I was thinking he same thing, but given that tanks on these bikes are often the most valuable part, I understand its absence.


----------



## jpromo

aggiechad2005 said:


> I was thinking he same thing, but given that tanks on these bikes are often the most valuable part, I understand its absence.




It'd be neat to make a looker out of but as far as an actual, functional off-road machine goes.. it'd be pretty impractical :o This definitely looks like it will get some dirty miles put on it.


----------



## sam

Nice work on adding the disk brake.


----------



## fat tire trader

The first thing that we did when we set up our bikes for riding on Mt. Tam back in the 70s was remove the tanks, fenders, chain guards, and kick stands. Many nice bikes were destroyed.







bikewhorder said:


> Its cool but I think it needs a tank, I've yet to see anyone put a tank on a clunker.


----------



## Screwtape

*cringe* I could've gone without hearing that.


----------



## Intense One

*30's Elgin Mtn bike*

Nice job on your bike.  Dude, you must be retired or have a lot of spare time to pull this off!  Cool bike.  Enjoy!


----------



## rustjunkie

outstanding


----------



## restodave

Looks amazing. Nice job.


----------



## DWmonarksuperdeluxe

Neat idea!


----------



## Tino

Very nice set up!


----------

